#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-08
<alemcito> ﻿holas alguien que sepa usar el damn small linux para que me ayude
<MagicFab> alemcito, --> #damnsmallinux
<MagicFab> además que aquí hay poca gente
<alemcito> no hablan en ese canal :S
<alemcito> de hay salgo
<alemcito> una pregunta
<alemcito> ....
<alemcito> el scanner bear paw 1200Ta es compatible con ubuntu?
<genelyk> sambree
<cristofer_rg> oe alguien sabe como mela hago para ponerle efectos a esto??? soy n ignorante en la materia ps
<antonio23> hola
<antonio23> esa gente
<antonio23> :P
<willo3> efectos de escritorio
<willo3> quiero saber más sobre los efectos de escritorio
<willo3> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<willo3> alguien ya vió el código fuente de ubuntu
<willo3> ?
<xander21c> nxvl: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7543089.stm y no destruyo el planeta :(
<nxvl> xander21c: ya lo corrieron? no lo corren el 10?
<nxvl> xander21c: http://planetagadget.com/2008/09/05/ultraportatil-dell-inspiron-mini-9/
<nxvl> xander21c: y viene con UNR
<nxvl> xander21c: no tienes idea TODAS las que hay aca
<nxvl> estan tipo tiradas
<xander21c> donde estas??
<nxvl> Lexington
<xander21c> traete mas stikers de los transparentes
<nxvl> no creo que haya
<nxvl> hay un culo de discos
<nxvl> y un culo de stickers de los de papel
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> si hay traes
<xander21c> nxvl: empieza el miercoles a las 11:30 hora de londres a ver q pasa
<nxvl> ya ves
<nxvl> te dije, es el 10 de semptiembre
<xander21c> lo q te pase es el detalle  del tema, ta bueno incluso dice q se podra probar entre ellas multiples dimensiones
<xander21c> mira el centro de computo para ese aparato http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7508242.stm
<xander21c> bueno entro mas tarde bye
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-09
<xander21c> Holas
<ratasxy> hola
<alemcito> holas
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1649
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que pido sponsorship en algo?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: lee las reglas, si crees que la haces mandate
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1278
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ahi estan los detalles de como funciona
<RoAkSoAx> a versh
<bicareloaded> una consulta, la tarjeta de video nvidea tnt2 de 32mb es soportada por campiz??
<nxvl> lo dudo
<bicareloaded> ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, basicamente es proponer un tema y hablar de ese tema y digamos de como mejoraria Ubuntu?
<RoAk> <RoAkSoAx> nxvl, basicamente es proponer un tema y hablar de ese tema y digamos de como mejoraria Ubuntu?
<nxvl> RoAk: algo asi
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: a partir de ahora la gente con sponsorship se supone que debe liderar una session
<nxvl> y una session es un feature
<nxvl> no solo ir a mirar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a yo normal puedo liderar una sesion, pero esa sesion seria como.. ir a exponer sobre un tema ya existente y ya preparado o yo tendria uqe preparar todo el tema y eso
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> cada equipo tiene un track
<nxvl> donde se habla tipo solo de cosas del equipo
<nxvl> server, community, QA, mobile, kernel, etc...
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea tengo que hablar de un track ya establecido y algo asi?
<nxvl> durante toda la semana la misma gente se sienta en el mismo sitio
<nxvl> no necesariamente en el mismo sitio
<nxvl> te puede ir moviendo de tracks
<nxvl> yo estuve en platform, qa, server y mobile
<nxvl> la cosa es que en cada track hay una session por hora
<nxvl> y en las sessiones alguien propone un tema o feature o proyecto o algo para hacer
<nxvl> se discute entre todo el equipo y en teoria el resultado de la sesion es un blueprint
<nxvl> o se supone debe serlo
<nxvl> osease que como quien dice, tiene que preparar y proponer algun projecto, cambio, feature, $COMO_LE_QUIERAS_LLAMAR
<nxvl> o como mejorar algo ya existente
<nxvl> el UDS es para decir que se va a hacer para jaunty
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ah entonces yo tengo que proponer uno!! a eso me referia
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: exacto
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro, claro, toncs voy a pensar en algo que proponer y hablarlo y explicarlo
<nxvl> o cojer uno de brainstorm
<nxvl> si Keybuk o seguramente dendrobates en tu caso lo aprueban, canonical te paga el viaje al Sillycon Valley
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, ke wena voz.. o también dice que podria aplicar como el crew de apoyo
<RoAkSoAx> o una webada
<RoAkSoAx> Volunteer to become crew - we need lots of help to run the UDS, and if you volunteer to become crew you are helping to run the event and help our attendees. We like that. Also, we will give you a rather funky Ubuntu Developer Summit crew t-shirt to wow your friends and family with.
<nxvl> iwal tienes que liderar una session, creo
<nxvl> ser crew es chvre
<nxvl> te dan tu polo que dice crew
<nxvl> y solo tienes que ir una vez por hora un dia de la semana cuarto por cuarto diciendo "5 minutes"
<nxvl> el resto del dia eres libre de hueviar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha asi?? pero decho habrá mas cosas que hacer
<RoAkSoAx> kreo que aplicaré a eso también
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y si pes, para que sea mas probable que te paguen, tienes que pedir ser crew aparte de lo que vayas a exponer
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y a uds como MOTU's les pagan todo?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> hasta los MOTU's tiene que pedir sponsorship
<nxvl> a mi como empleado de canonical si me pagan todo
<nxvl> y tengo que ir
<nxvl> los demas van con la suya o piden sponsorship
<nxvl> de hecho a algunos les dan xq razones X
<nxvl> pero no por ser MOTU nomoas
<nxvl> nomas*
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, pero xvre q te paguen todo.. buscaré algo de que hablar en una session y ya pe aplicaré a sponsorship
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y si de casuelas vez alguno bueno como para hacer me pasas el dato :)
<nxvl> chequea en brainstorm
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oks xvre lo haré
<bicareloaded> nxvl, puedes aceptar mi peticion para member en launchpad
<viperhoot> nxvl, sigues en usas ?
<bicareloaded> o dime que requisitos debo cumplir para ello
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ta que quiero el nuevo touch hahaha
<viperhoot> bicareloaded, para formar parte de launchpad tienes que haber aceptado y firmado el codigo de conducta
<nxvl> viperhoot: sep hasta el viernes
<nxvl> bicareloaded: aer
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, plop... nxvl sigues en boston?
<viperhoot> hasta el viernes.... facil y te pido un encargo creo
<bicareloaded> ya lo firme
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe eso te iba a decir ke le pidas a nxvl ke te haga la taba pe
<nxvl> bicareloaded: done
<viperhoot> los de saga seguro y lo traen en unos meses aun
<nxvl> viperhoot: ya lo firmo y toda la waa, solo faltaba que tuviera tiempo de aceptarlo
<nxvl> he estado medio a mil estos dias
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> no tengo un sol
<viperhoot> ahh normal , yo lo hago si quieres... pero me referia a otra cosa
<nxvl> con las justas tengo para comer
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> hahaha
<nxvl> en diciembre te lo traigo de hecho si quieres esperar
<nxvl> :D
<bicareloaded> bueno segui todo lo necesario para firmar el CC
<viperhoot> es solo domicilio de entrega
<nxvl> bicareloaded: ya te acepte
<nxvl> bicareloaded: :D
<viperhoot> nxvl,  :D
<bicareloaded> excelente... muchas gracias..
<nxvl> viperhoot: ah quieres mandarlo, mmm si llega antes del viernes al medio dia normall
<nxvl> yo salgo de la oficina a las 3 pm directo al aeropuerto
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> no saben las oficinas
<nxvl> aca si te saben tratar
<viperhoot> nxvl, si junto para mañana te paso el dato
<viperhoot> nxvl, deben ser bravas de hecho
<nxvl> http://flickr.com/photos/nxvl/2840495731/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si yo si se, yo he trabajado en USA en esos work&travel
<nxvl> el corredor
<RoAkSoAx> y es otra webada
<nxvl> http://flickr.com/photos/nxvl/2841331318/
<RoAkSoAx> a comparacion de este pais de mela :P
<nxvl> la refri
<nxvl> http://flickr.com/photos/nxvl/2840495973/in/set-72157607180501877/
<nxvl> recepcion
<viperhoot> nxvl, bravazo !
<nxvl> la salita de espera
<nxvl> http://flickr.com/photos/nxvl/2841332012/in/set-72157607180501877/
<nxvl> http://flickr.com/photos/nxvl/2840495243/in/set-72157607180501877/
<nxvl> la despensa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, te envidiamos :P
<RoAkSoAx> si o no viperhoot ??
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<nxvl> http://flickr.com/photos/nxvl/2840495071/in/set-72157607180501877/
<nxvl> un escritorio de verdad
<viperhoot> hahah envidio a la banderita peruana
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nah! el sabado esto de vuelta en PdM
<viperhoot> hahaha la inca cola !
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> la traje yo
<nxvl> es como que ley traer un himan para la refri
<viperhoot> hehe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que vas a regresar a PdM? y a la vez lo de canonical?
<nxvl> PdM = Pais de Mierda = Peru
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> hahaha
<diegoe> nxvl: oye ANIMAL
<diegoe> imán
<diegoe> IMAN
<diegoe> no "himan"
 * diegoe slaps nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a lol
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y porque no haces ke te jalen a vivir a USA?
<diegoe> mierda harta jama
<nxvl> diegoe: eso
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> oe pero q feo decoran ah
<nxvl> diegoe: estoy con mezcla de idiomas, es una mierda, casi digo "magnetos"
<diegoe> y q horrible comer comida gratis todo el día
<diegoe> jajaja oe es la voz mezclar idiomas
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: soy mas barato en PdM
<diegoe> ya no sabes ni lo q hablas de ratos
<diegoe> :D
<diegoe> es el daño colateral más paja de guadec
<nxvl> diegoe: decoran que? la refri?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si decho.. pero ahora ke terminas la U deberias hacer ke te hagan la taba pa que te vayas a hacer un master a usa
<nxvl> claro
<diegoe> nxvl: no, el pasillo y todo se ve medio monce
<nxvl> y de hehco me vengo para aca
<nxvl> MIT, Harvard, etc..
<viperhoot> hahahah
<viperhoot> juegatelas pe :P
<nxvl> diegoe: no, es kewl, soy mal fotografo
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> ah ya
<viperhoot> ahh por cierto
<viperhoot> este domingo empiezan las reunas
<viperhoot> xander quiere ver eso del free software day
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oe y esos libros te los han dado?
<nxvl> no, me los compre yo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, los piratearas pe pa nosotrs :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<nxvl> eteeee
<nxvl> NO
<RoAkSoAx> haha ok :(
<diegoe> nxvl: el q estoy leyendo de algoritmos en C está bueno
<nxvl> diegoe: nombre?
<diegoe> mastering algorithms in C de oreilly
 * nxvl comprara soon
<diegoe> de un tal Loudon
<nxvl> tabo me contagio la adiccion por amazon :(
<diegoe> basicamente es estructuras de datos y algoritmos en C, cosas como árboles, ordenamiento, grafos, cifrado, etc
<diegoe> está bueno, he llenado algunos vacíos conceptuales leyendolo
<nxvl> added to whislist
<diegoe> el k&r lo tengo en pendiente hace eons
<diegoe> cuánto te marcó
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> 40 y algo
 * nxvl checks
<diegoe> omg síndrome tabo, ni te acuerdas lo q gastas
<nxvl> 43.80
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> joder
<nxvl> me acuerdo que the bazzar and the cathedral me costo 11 cocos
<diegoe> cheap
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> por eso lo compre
<nxvl> no creo que lo lea nunca
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> q más tienes en wishlist
<diegoe> yo tampoco creo q lo leas jamás, pero no importa
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> un culo
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl> son como 2 paginas de whishlist
<nxvl> tengo varios de scheier
<nxvl> y C/C++ stuff
<nxvl> pero basicamente security, crypto, C/C++ y algo de python
<nxvl> hay uno que es: "No tech to hack" -> ing social, garbage dumping y shoulder surfing
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> a ver url
 * nxvl busca
<nxvl> http://www.amazon.com/No-Tech-Hacking-Engineering-Dumpster/dp/1597492159/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2F7HBE8CQ2PGK&colid=3IJEEMJCMJW4I
<diegoe> oye
<diegoe> si michael quiere hacer el SFD, se puede hacer un delay para q sea un stop del tour GNOME LA
<nxvl> este tambien se ve kewl
<nxvl> http://www.amazon.com/Art-Deception-Controlling-Element-Security/dp/076454280X/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=IJ8RQG9A7G9RL&colid=3IJEEMJCMJW4I
<nxvl> diegoe: complicado, el SFD es fecha exacta en todo el mundo
<nxvl> as in Flisol
<nxvl> http://www.amazon.com/How-Think-Like-Computer-Scientist/dp/0971677506/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2VG3A8LO3RMS4&colid=3IJEEMJCMJW4I
<nxvl> ese tb quiero
<nxvl> heh, esto tb esta en mi whislist:
<nxvl> http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-N810-Portable-Internet-Tablet/dp/B000Y4AH3C/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3J0CQT6YNLM11&colid=3IJEEMJCMJW4I
<nxvl> pero ya no lo necesito
<diegoe> sí, el debianday también pero nunca lo hacemos en fecha :p
<nxvl> por eso debian esta como esta
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> n810 ftw
<nxvl> diegoe: plz! ahora me regreso a lima con mi netbook
<nxvl> diegoe: ya no necesito n810
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> probablemente la inspirion mini
<diegoe> oe dd siempre sale bacán, es el único evento q siempre sale bien a pesar de todo xD
<nxvl> que siempre sale bien dejando de pensar el todo sera
<nxvl> :D
<diegoe> hehe
<diegoe> me tiene idiota claro con sus sms de osiptel y promociones
<nxvl> \o/ spam everywhere
<NARO> HOLAS SOI NUEVITO AQUI
<redrebel> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-10
<Genelyk> eiiiooo
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<alejobass> tengo problemas con mi ubuntu cuando escribo mi clave ella entra al sitema pero automaticaMENTE se reinicia
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-11
<mib_dr1rtx> hola
<viperhoot> pregunta, un buen administrador de contraseñas ?
<viperhoot> en gnome... claro
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot,  nu sabemos :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> no usas el gnome keyrng manager
<RoAkSoAx> esa wada?
<viperhoot> eso es para claves gpg o shell
<viperhoot> lo que quiero maso es para guardar contraseñas de correos, bancos, servicios.. wadas asi
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no sabes de alguno ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a sha no no no no no se :P
<viperhoot> hahaha ok
<nxvl> viperhoot: firefox
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> nxvl, hhahahaha
<viperhoot> aunq no es mala idea
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<viperhoot> aunque la idea es un programa aparte especifico para eso
<viperhoot> vua buscar.. sino con el firefox nomás _:D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, googlea pe
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y que fue de la reunión
<viperhoot> si, pero todos hablan sobre el administrador de contraseñas gpg
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, este domingo
<viperhoot> ya todos saben
<viperhoot> voy a poner un anuncio en la web para que todos esten al tanto
<nxvl> viperhoot: busca en el blog de rodolfo pilas (pilas.net IIRC) me acuerdo que alguna vez posteo algo al respecto
<viperhoot> ok
<nxvl> la dell inspirion mini esta chvre
<nxvl> todo funciona out-of-the-box casi
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> lo unico que no encuentro hasta ahora es el microfono :S
<viperhoot> nxvl, oe pero esa dell no viene con un ubuntu hecho y derecho
<viperhoot> por ahi lei que es un mini OS de ubuntu
<nxvl>  nah
<viperhoot> rendirá igual ?=
<nxvl> es un ubuntu tocadaso
<nxvl> viperhoot: la tengo al costado
<viperhoot> y q tal va ?
<viperhoot> aprueba ? :D
<nxvl> como las huevas
<nxvl> la interfaz que viene por defecto es chvre
<viperhoot> asi si
<nxvl> pero se puede cambiar por el desktop normal
<nxvl> lo unico que me jode es que viene yahoo clavado por todos lados
<viperhoot> seguro que se puede.. las especificaciones si son buenas
<viperhoot> tmr yo me quedo con ganas del nuevo ipod touch creo :(
<nxvl> heh, viene con una opcion para cambiar de escritorio, del por defecto al normal
<nxvl> viperhoot: hay nuevo iPod touch? osea tipo nueva version?
<viperhoot> nuevo hardware y nuevo firmware
<viperhoot> ejem
<viperhoot> pero sin mucho cambios eso si
<nxvl> lo que no me acustumbro es al teclado
<nxvl> es todo raro
<nxvl> tengo harto roche con la A sobretodo
<nxvl> siempre apreto S
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<viperhoot> seguro
<nxvl> lo chvre es que tiene salida de video
<nxvl> casi todas las netbooks en realidad
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tienes una netbook?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: tengo TODAS aca
<nxvl> compaq, HP, Dell, classmate, etc, etc, etc,
<nxvl> en mi escritorio tengo solo la dell y una sylvania o algo asi
<nxvl> que es una meirda
<nxvl> hay alguna que ni se que son
<nxvl> xq estan en una caja de carton
<nxvl> a lo que la tarjeta madre abajo, el monitor pegado a la tapa de la caja
<nxvl> son una cague de risa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y tlas tienes q traer al peru??
<nxvl> no se cual ni cuantas, pero si me van a dar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, xvre
<diegoe> nxvl: pics pics de las cartonpc
<diegoe> nxvl: te dan una por año iirc, una lactoc la que quieras, te dan el $ para comprarla y ya tú ves q m te compras
<nxvl> diegoe: no me dejan
<diegoe> WOOT
<diegoe> no puedes tomar pics de tu cartonpc?
<nxvl> diegoe: quise tomarselas, pero no quieren xq tienen los numeros de serie en los chips
<diegoe> pero osea de afuerita
<nxvl> diegoe: me dan una laptop cada 3, pero las netbook a cada rato
<diegoe> para ver ese setup de monitor pegado a la caja
<nxvl> diegoe: y el tope es 1100 $
<nxvl> y tiene que ser lenovo
<diegoe> oh boomer
<nxvl> o "preferiblemente"
<nxvl> y tengo que donar la anterior a los hw labs
<diegoe> oh doble boomer
<diegoe> y ahorita te dan una o todavía hasta q tengas 3 años
<nxvl> hasta que tenga 3 anhos
<nxvl> y si renuncio o me botan 3 meses despues tengo que pagar la laptop
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> Hi men
<xander21c> q novelas??
<Genelyk> fallo, mi intento por crear un cdlive personalizable
<Genelyk> y algo molesto,  suena raro el nombre q le dieron a la 9.04
<xander21c> jaja si
<xander21c> Jaunty Jackalope
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> xander el 20 de setiembre, pero donde
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> ubiera sido xvr pedir DVD's de opensuse, para hacer install, de ubuntu y suse,
<Genelyk> una comparacion ,  el blender en opensuse, no se cuelga , pero aki si :S y eso  uso xubuntu
<xander21c> Genelyk lo del 20 se va a cancelar
<Genelyk> por ?
<Genelyk> no ay gente ?
<xander21c> no hay local
<xander21c> nos leemos
<xander21c> Genelyk : aun estoy esperando unas respuesta para lo del 20
<xander21c> si son positivas se hace sino piña
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-12
<diegoe> PUTISIMA MADRE
<diegoe> estúpido código
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<NiKeCRu666> buenos dias
<NiKeCRu666> necesito un poco de ayuda con un juego que se llama tibia, alguien puede ayudarme, no puedo instalarlo =( puedes P3L|C4N0???
<NiKeCRu666> nxvl?
<NiKeCRu666> nxvl
<P3L|C4N0> pls! no damos soporte para juegos
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿P3L|C4N0 no es exactamente acerca del juego, es solo para que me ayuden a instalarlo
<NiKeCRu666> como un programa cualquiera
<mib_f0u46p> hola a todos !!!!!!!!!!11
<mib_f0u46p> Buenos diás
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, xander21c ya estan disponibles las traducciones al español de intrepid
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, chambea chambea
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaah
<viperhoot> aunque viendo bien.. ya nada hay casi pa traducir hahaa
<P3L|C4N0> salvo paquetes nuevos
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> los primeros ya nada hay para hacer
<RoAkSoAx> y algunas actualizaciones
<viperhoot> aaaaaaaaaaaaala
<viperhoot> kde base esta todo pa traducir
<P3L|C4N0> lo que veo es que kde requiere mas traducciones
<viperhoot> ya welvo
<RoAkSoAx> si por la nueva version de KDE debe ser
<P3L|C4N0> exacto
<viperhoot> aer aer a empezar :D
<RoAkSoAx> oigan
<RoAkSoAx> alguien
<RoAkSoAx> ha hecho la ultima actualizacion de segurdad
<RoAkSoAx> el dia de ho
<RoAkSoAx> hoy
<viperhoot> yo nada
<viperhoot> recien entro
<P3L|C4N0> no, solo algunos paquetes
<RoAkSoAx> y despues de la actualizaicon ya no pueden entrar a las particiones de windows
<RoAkSoAx> porque hice la actualizacion y ahora no puede entrar a mis particiones NTFS porque dice que no tengo autorizacion
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<RoAkSoAx> csmre T.T
<viperhoot> hahah a tenerlo en cuenta entonces para no actualizar
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<RoAkSoAx> voy a reiniciar vamo a ver que pasa
<Luis_varga> holas
<mib_dv0rfy> hoas
<viperhoot> hola hola :P
<viperhoot> P3L|C4N0, ta que launchpad lo siento lentaaaso
<P3L|C4N0> aqui normal
<P3L|C4N0> estoy en la seccion de traducciones
<Luis_varga> hummm
<viperhoot> ahh no
<viperhoot> tienes razón, jeje taba descargando un podcast en segundo plano
<Luis_varga> hay manos   pasan la voz si por ahi hay eventos de linux para participar toy interesado en ubuntu
<viperhoot> Luis_varga, en noviembre hay uno en lima
<viperhoot> y esperamos que para octubre podamos hacer un intrepid release party :)
<Luis_varga> excelente mano
<Luis_varga> ta que me gusta  ubuntu  y toy  pensando levantar un servidor web en ubuntu
<viperhoot> hehehe
<xander21c> chevere
<viperhoot> casi todo lo traducible es para kde
<xander21c> nxvl: en cuanto confirmen contactamos a los q sugeriste
<RoAkSoAx> csmre nada
<nxvl> xander21c: ya me
<viperhoot> ta que todo es para kde haha
<nxvl> viperhoot: en realidad tenemos en evento la proxima semana, teoricamente
<viperhoot> nxvl, ?
<nxvl> viperhoot: michael tiene mas info
<viperhoot> cual ?
<nxvl> ya mandara mail mas tarde
<nxvl> SFD
<nxvl> parece q revivio
<nxvl> vamos a usar la formula de evento en una semana
<viperhoot> xander decia que ya fue.. sobre todo xq no habia local
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> pero parace que consiguio uno ahora
<nxvl> me acaba de decir
<nxvl> en la tarde le confirman
<nxvl> bueno
<nxvl> de regreso a PdM
<nxvl> ahi los vidrios
<Genelyk> alguien sabe  php
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-13
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> holas viperhoot
<alemcito> sabes donde va a ser el sfd???
<viperhoot> hola alemcito
<viperhoot> hmmm no
<viperhoot> xander seguro nos avisa en lo que va del dia
<alemcito> ah ya
<viperhoot> descuida, igual apenas se sepa se anuncia en la web y la lista
<alemcito> ah ya xk estamos aca viendo con santiago para apoyar los de cosolig ese dia pero tenemos que saber donde va a ser
<viperhoot> eso
<alemcito> ajam
<alemcito> se me fue la coneccion por un momento XD
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> ta q fea es la resaca haha
<alemcito> jojojo XD
<viperhoot> ahh por cierto
<viperhoot> ya están disponibles las lineas de traducción de Intrepid, por si alguien se anima a apoyar la traducción del próximo release
<alemcito> ah ya xeeeeeeeeere XD
<viperhoot> alemcito, si pe, toy traduciendo por todo lado :D
<alemcito> yo estoy aca p levantando un servidor en apache XD
<viperhoot> xampp te lo simplifica bastante
<alemcito> si pero toy en la capacitacion de cosolig
<alemcito> y tenemos que hacerlo por codigo fuente XD
<alemcito> ta bonito xD
<alemcito>  toy llorando de la emocion XD
<alemcito> tamos a puro terminal
<viperhoot> ahh bueno también
<viperhoot> larga vida a nano xD
<alemcito> ajajajajajaj
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, novelas?
<viperhoot> apla
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, hmm no nada.. una resaca maldita nomás
<viperhoot> ahh y traduciendo para KDE xS
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahaha lol
<viperhoot> tmr, cuando saldrá GNOME 3.0 Xs
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> hay que preg. a pedro
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> ni el sabe creo
<viperhoot> hahaha acabo de encontrar un error en la linea de traducción en inglés :D
<viperhoot> y.. ohh sorpresa.. tiene que ver con una mala escritura de windows live messenger :D
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> ta ke yo ando cansado
<RoAkSoAx> sin ganas de nada
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, y yo con resaca y sigo oe !
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, Windows Live(MSN) Messenger  como traduzco eso ?
<viperhoot> o lo dejo como está ?
<RoAkSoAx> igual
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, sabes de algun manejador de imagenes ISO o algo asi?
<viperhoot> gmount-iso
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero te sirve para crear, reponer, reinstalar y wadas asi?
<viperhoot> ahh no
<viperhoot> solo para montar imagenes iso
<viperhoot> crear isos... hmmm
<viperhoot> no lo hace brasero ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nah no exactamente necesito eso, pero buena voz
<RoAkSoAx> ya se que proponer en el UDS :P
<viperhoot> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> hahaa
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> tengo que pensar ben como proponer y yanto
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es ta que sigo en Recently applied hahaha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, oe, bannea a ese tal j_na_14 y sus respuestas automaticas
<dantrix> las
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-14
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<ratasxy> hola
<ricaldi> hola
<ricaldi> hello!!!
<jorge__> hola
<nxvl> xander21c: oe, que fue?
<jorge_> hola
<jorge_> soy nuevo en ubuntu-es
<xander21c> nxvl: hay que presentar un doc
<xander21c> lo llevo el lunes q estoy cerca
<xander21c> Hola jorge; estas en ubuntu-pe :)
<jorge_> ok gracias
<jorge_> una pregunta, Como puedo entrar como root a la papelera es que quiero borra una carpeta,y me sale que no se puede
<jorge_> no se algo como # sudo papelera??
<xander21c> quieres vaciar la papelera??
<xander21c> jorge_: http://infomatica.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/vaciar-papelera-desde-terminal-como-root/
<jorge_> gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-07
<xander21c> Holas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya tengo mis 4 +1
<nxvl> \o/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ahora solo esperar que lo anuncien
<xander211> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-10
<Shapord> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-11
<salamandra> hola que tal, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un cd de repositorios para jaunty?
<salamandra> ya pelee con google un rato, pero los que encuentro o son estafa..o bajan lentiiisimo, y se corrompe la descarga, que culpa tengo de no ser premium
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hay alguna wikipage donde diga como aplicar los parches en un merge, y en los bugfixes y como subirlos?
<RoAkSoAx> y luego cual es elproceso que se sigue para hacer el ACK al sync y que lo suban los archive admins?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pregunta en MOTU
<nxvl> si haboa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, xD
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-13
<soulse>  /whois hollman
<hollman> soulse, https://edge.launchpad.net/~hollman
<soulse> xD
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-14
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: has escuchado algo mas de lo que me dijiste el otro dia?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nope
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: mas bien, no sabes cual es el payrate de aqui de usa?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nope
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: eso vas a tener q preguntarle a alguien de alla
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: xq depende del estado
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pues el problema es que nadie dice nada xD
<nxvl> me fui
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-16
<andreserl> RoAkSoAx, ping
<andreserl> RoAkSoAx, testing
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-12
<th3pr0ph3t> hola
<cfoch_> hola
<cfoch_> alguien esta conectado?
<slovacus> hola a todos
<th3pr0ph3t> hola
<slovacus> yo utilizo windows seven y deseo migrar a ubuntu
<slovacus> pero deseo algunos consejos
<slovacus> soy desarrollador web
<slovacus> trabajo con php -zend framework
<slovacus> y voy a incursionar en python + django
<th3pr0ph3t> pues... ubuntu viene casi listo pero siempre necesitas instalar algunos programas
<slovacus> hay algo parecido a photoshop o firework
<slovacus> para la parte de imagenes
<th3pr0ph3t> gimp... pero no le pidas a gimp que funcione igual que photoshop o te arrancarás los pelos
<slovacus> jejje
<th3pr0ph3t> gimp es feito pero funciona
<slovacus> si lo habia leido
<th3pr0ph3t> para gráficos vectoriales uso inkscape, es bueno
<slovacus> chevre
<th3pr0ph3t> has usado ubuntu antes?
<slovacus> si
<slovacus> tambien centos
<slovacus> y fedora
<slovacus> pero por motivos de trabajo con c#
<th3pr0ph3t> bacán, (centos no lo he probado, fedora no tenía tanto software como ubuntu)
<th3pr0ph3t> entonces en ubuntu supongo que usarás apache con mysql y php (lamp), no?
<slovacus> si pero me gusto mucho el entorno
<slovacus> si
<th3pr0ph3t> yo estoy usando esas cosas ahora, trato de hacer un sitio web en php
<slovacus> ah que chevre
<slovacus> yo trabajo con zend framework
<slovacus> dime que framework estas usando
<slovacus> ?
<th3pr0ph3t> ninguno, hice algunas librerías yo mismo: muy simple y minimalista
<slovacus> estas aprendiendo
<th3pr0ph3t> de frameworks me falta mucho por investigar
<slovacus> yo te sugiero que uses zend framework
<slovacus> es muy chevre
<th3pr0ph3t> sí, unos cuantos tutoriales y a programar, no me gusta meter muchos objetos extraños en mi software
<slovacus> pero eso es lo interesante
<slovacus> con zend puedes trabajar con redes sociales
<slovacus> y optimizar tu tiempo
<th3pr0ph3t> :O
<slovacus> hacer feeds
<slovacus> urls amigables
<slovacus> webservices
<slovacus> es muy lindo
<slovacus> dime cuantos años tienes?
<th3pr0ph3t> 32
<slovacus> yo tengo 26 años
<slovacus> mi nombre es luis alberto
<th3pr0ph3t> si estás en ubuntu-pe, supongo que estás en Perú, como yo, cierto?
<slovacus> claro
<slovacus> estoy en los olivos
<th3pr0ph3t> bacán, es muy raro ver gente en este canal :P
<slovacus> y tu de que parte eres
<th3pr0ph3t> Trujillo
<slovacus> jeje
<slovacus> recien acabo de ver este enlace
<slovacus> cuanto tiempo con ubuntu
<th3pr0ph3t> 2 años mínimo
<slovacus> y que te parece
<th3pr0ph3t> ahora estoy con Mint hasta que se calmen las aguas con esto de Unity y la cosa esté más utilizable
<slovacus> sigue con el mismo problema
<th3pr0ph3t> Ubuntu? Lo máximo, ya no sé usar Windows casi
<th3pr0ph3t> y no sé buscar cracks, eso es cosa del pasado
<th3pr0ph3t> :)
<slovacus> mi compañero de trabajo usa kubuntu
<slovacus> yo trabajo para una empresa suiza en lima
<th3pr0ph3t> :O yo siempre gnome, ya me acostumbré
<th3pr0ph3t> :O
<slovacus> y usan windows seven
<slovacus> asi que por ley tengo que saber todo de windows seven
<th3pr0ph3t> pero en cuanto a programar, todas las chambas piden algún framework
<slovacus> si
<th3pr0ph3t> :S
<slovacus> si deseas ser senior si
<slovacus> para optimizar el tiempo
<slovacus> y todos hablen el mismo lenguaje
<slovacus> ya que crear una web desde php 0 es muy dificil
<th3pr0ph3t> sí ps, aprender frameworks es lo que tengo pendiente
<th3pr0ph3t> aparte de zend, qué otra cosa debería investigar?
<slovacus> bueno symphony
<slovacus> api de facebook
<slovacus> o twiter
<slovacus> osea de redes sociales
<th3pr0ph3t> :O
<slovacus> google map
<slovacus> y acerca de python + django
<slovacus> y actualizarte constantemente
<slovacus> ya que ahora la cosa es crear aplicaciones para iphone
<th3pr0ph3t> django lo intenté una vez... me pareció muy complicado, terminé haciendo mi propio servidor web en python
<slovacus> o android
<slovacus> sabes python
<th3pr0ph3t> solo sé que nada se
<th3pr0ph3t> python sí
<th3pr0ph3t> y php
<th3pr0ph3t> pero para los frameworks tengo muy poca paciencia
<slovacus> pero actualmente todos usan django
<th3pr0ph3t> pero eso no cambia que sea horrible
<slovacus> que has realizado con python
<th3pr0ph3t> me da asco la cantidad de archivos que generan esas porquerías para un sitio web sencillo
<th3pr0ph3t> en python, scripts de uso diario y algunas ventanitas con glade
<th3pr0ph3t> algo de web (pero como casi no hay hostings para python, me cambié a php)
<slovacus> si ese es el problema de python
<slovacus> aunque ultimamente estan promocianando mucho python
<th3pr0ph3t> por ejemplo, un programita para encontrar la definición de una función, lo hice en python con glade, lo uso bastante para ver la definicion de una clase o función en php, python, java, javascript
<th3pr0ph3t> me gusta python
<th3pr0ph3t> python roolez
<th3pr0ph3t> :D
<slovacus> que es roolez
<th3pr0ph3t> python es lo máximo (rules)
<th3pr0ph3t> ^^
<th3pr0ph3t> el lenguaje python es sencillo, breve y claro, es el lenguaje más bonito que hay
<slovacus> wao de verdad deseo aprenderlo
<slovacus> pero quiero saber que tan necesario es?
<th3pr0ph3t> entonces no empieces con django
<slovacus> cuanto lo piden
<th3pr0ph3t> en trabajos, no se
<th3pr0ph3t> hace mucho que no mando currículums
<slovacus> en que trabajas ahora?
<th3pr0ph3t> pero en Ubuntu, python está en todas partes
<th3pr0ph3t> estoy en mi casa, trabajando para el negocio familiar
<th3pr0ph3t> (que es una manera de decir "desempleado")
<slovacus> jajaj
<slovacus> ah ya
<slovacus> pucha pero si sabes python deberias de buscar trabajo en eso
<slovacus> no crees
<th3pr0ph3t> --bueno, cuando instales ubuntu, ten el xchat abierto aquí
<th3pr0ph3t> python en Perú.. nadie lo pide
<slovacus> en la parte de computrabajo
<th3pr0ph3t> acá son puro .net
<slovacus> e visto 2 anuncios
<th3pr0ph3t> ah que si?
<th3pr0ph3t> yo ni he buscado xD
<slovacus> ya vez
<th3pr0ph3t> computrabajo...?
<slovacus> yo creo que si algo te gusta debes de explotarlo
<slovacus> computrabajo.com.pe
<th3pr0ph3t> justo te iba a preguntar eso
<th3pr0ph3t> estoy viendolo y esto es como linkedin pero más simple, no?
<slovacus> si
<slovacus> son anuncios de trabajo en lima si hay
<slovacus> http://www.computrabajo.com.pe/bt-ofrlistado.htm?Bqd=%2BST015&Bqd=%2BTM031&Bqd=%2BSC003&Bqd=&BqdPalabras=python&x=24&y=7
<slovacus> revisa ese enlace
<th3pr0ph3t> revisando...
<slovacus> ok
<th3pr0ph3t> waaa... cuántas cosas que no se... :/
<slovacus> talves has estado muy oculto
<th3pr0ph3t> exacto
<slovacus> ya vez brother
<slovacus> hay chamba
<slovacus> asi que debes de especializarte
<th3pr0ph3t> ni sabía que existía computrabajo :P
<slovacus> esa no te creo
<slovacus> tienes cuenta de gmail
<th3pr0ph3t> ajá
<th3pr0ph3t> estás en el grupo de ubuntu-pe?
<slovacus> no
<slovacus> no me e registrado
<th3pr0ph3t> ah
<th3pr0ph3t> primero tienes que agarrarle el gusto a Ubuntu
<slovacus> si me gusta ubuntu
<slovacus> pero veo mas el trabajo
<slovacus> si me piden linux
<slovacus> linux
<slovacus> si me piden windows
<slovacus> windows
<slovacus> si me piden mac es mac
<th3pr0ph3t> yo ya no soy tan flexible, soy más fanático de Ubuntu ahora
<slovacus> bueno mi idea es la de tener una mente abierta
<slovacus> de encontrar nuevas cosas
<slovacus> y realizarlas
<slovacus> porq es chevre
<slovacus> hay cosas que en linux no hay pero si en windows o mac
<slovacus> o viceversa
<slovacus> ahora es android
<slovacus> o iphone
<slovacus> html5
<slovacus> cassandra
<slovacus> hay muchas buenas cosas
<slovacus> acerca de tecnologia
<slovacus> a mi me encanta la programacion
<slovacus> y de los software
<slovacus> yo tengo un amigo llamado ernesto anaya
<slovacus> es de trujillo
<slovacus> es un trome en sistemas
<slovacus> es experto en zend framework
<slovacus> bueno juan
<th3pr0ph3t> si?
<slovacus> juan montoya no?
<th3pr0ph3t> así eso
<th3pr0ph3t> es
<th3pr0ph3t> tú?
<slovacus> luis
<th3pr0ph3t> un gusto.
<slovacus> eres ingeniero de sistemas no es asi?
<th3pr0ph3t> así es
<th3pr0ph3t> me estás googleando? :P
<slovacus> queria saber quien eras
<th3pr0ph3t> casi todo lo que sale en google con este nick es mío (algunas cosas no)
<slovacus> claro
<slovacus> oye chevre
<slovacus> pero debes dedicarte a la programacion
<th3pr0ph3t> eso quiero
<slovacus> entonces debes de trabajar como freelance
<slovacus> o venir a lima
<slovacus> vas a tener mas oportunidades
<slovacus> http://www.trabajofreelance.com/
<slovacus> buen me voy cuidate mucho
<slovacus> bye
<th3pr0ph3t> nos vemos
<slovacus> byte
<th3pr0ph3t> ten el xchat o lo que sea abierto en ubuntu-pe
<slovacus> ok
<slovacus> ok no hay problema
<FraGoTe> HOLA HAY ALGUIEN ONLINE?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-15
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<th3pr0ph3t> hola hiko
<hiko_hitokiri> th3pr0ph3t, que hay
<hiko_hitokiri> todo calmado por aqui
<th3pr0ph3t> sí, un rincón de las comunidades de ubuntu
<th3pr0ph3t> será que ubuntu es muy caleta para Perú?
<th3pr0ph3t> Ah... ya falta poco para la 11.10... ojalá unity funcione bien... :<
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-10
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay a revisar el email
<JoseeAntonioR> que hay en el email?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje no... yo, el mio
<JoseeAntonioR> ah :
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> los fines de semana pasan tan rapido =/
<JoseeAntonioR> si, es cierto :(
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero ver como hara dante
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en que sentido?
<JoseeAntonioR> para llamar mañana temprano
<JoseeAntonioR> quedan 6 cupos en los aviones que he elegido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> brb,  ire a comer
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, supongo que en aeropuerto deben hablar Ingles porque Danes si queda complicado aprender ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> yo intentare aprender lo basico
<JoseeAntonioR> si no a usar traductor que hable :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien me aprendere unas frases asi
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR ve a comer
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a mi desde mañana me toca ponerme a estudiar para la certificacion de cisco :S
<SergioMeneses> asi q time --
<JoseeAntonioR> oh rayos, suerte!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a mediados de Octubre la presento
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> el miercoles/jueves a llamar!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ?
<SergioMeneses> dante?
<JoseeAntonioR> a kazusa a separar vuelos
<SergioMeneses> ni tu ni dante han separado los vuelos?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo si, usted tiene que llama
<JoseeAntonioR> dante llama mañna
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya le escribiste a Marianna para los papeles?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, no hay respuesta todavia
<SergioMeneses> aaa si yo todavia no :S esta semana hago lo del pasaporte
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping ping, como haras mañana? quedan 6 cupos en los aviones
<viperhoot> Queeeeeee???
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> asi vi en la pag que usa la agencia de viajes
<viperhoot> En serio? Ala. 4:30 me tienen en pie.
<JoseeAntonioR> 4:30am?
<viperhoot> Ouch! Estoy en el fin del mundo y aquí no hay fono!!!' arrggg
<viperhoot> Creo que me haré una recarga volando.
<viperhoot> Vuelvo. Voy a la laptop que ando en celu.
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> seems like he's back
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, caballeros, mañana mismo llamo lo más pronto que puedo
<JoseeAntonioR> quieres que te de el numero local?
<viperhoot> tendré que recargar el celular por internet nada más :(
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> el que me pasaste la vez pasasa?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, otro
<JoseeAntonioR> directo a bts
<viperhoot> me contestará kazuza?
<viperhoot> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> te contesta bts
<JoseeAntonioR> y pides que te pasen a kazusa
<JoseeAntonioR> pero hay probabilidades de que ella conteste
<JoseeAntonioR> este, mas bien, contesta el telefono y preisona 1
<viperhoot> y cómo así número local ?
<JoseeAntonioR> avisas
<JoseeAntonioR> ;)r
<JoseeAntonioR> rebtel.com
<viperhoot> creo que ya me perdí
<viperhoot> y ahora?
<JoseeAntonioR> contestaste y presionaste 1?
<viperhoot> si
<JoseeAntonioR> (01)7058282
<JoseeAntonioR> tu numero a bts travel
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> dame unos minutos que tengo que hacer recarga :(
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
 * viperhoot se pregunta si es buena hora llamar ahorita
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> son las 05:11 am alla
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ese servicio funciona todo el día entonces me imagino
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> es pago, pero me sobran los creditos
<JoseeAntonioR> la llamada cuesta 2c por minuto
<JoseeAntonioR> y compre $10
<viperhoot> uhhh que bueno ! jajajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> con el otro hay riesgo de que no funcione y se corta a los 5m
<viperhoot> gracias por el servicio ;)
<viperhoot> 4am entonces maso llamo
<viperhoot> no pensé que tan rápido iban a tomar los vuelos :/
<sergio-movil> Buenas
<sergio-movil> Como vamos
<sergio-movil> Se me descargo el laptop
<sergio-movil> JoseeAntonioR: viperhoot
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: llama a eso de las 5
<viperhoot> sergio-movil: ahi regular, tengo que apurarme con la reserva :/
<sergio-movil> Pero no puede cn
<sergio-movil> Dante no lo puede hacer por internet
<sergio-movil> ?
<sergio-movil> Pues hay dan el email de contacto
<viperhoot> sergio-movil: pienso que no, ya mandé un mail directo hace un par de días pero sin respuesta aún
<viperhoot> y a estas alturas mejorar llamar directo porque parece que se agotan :/
<sergio-movil> Veo
<sergio-movil> Pero hoy es domingo xd
<sergio-movil> Hace un par de dias era viernes
<viperhoot> sergio-movil: si, aunque igual mejor los apuro :P
<sergio-movil> Si jose me comento q se estaban acabndo las sillas desu vuelo
<viperhoot> a rogar que me comunique directamente con kazuza mañana
<sergio-movil> Oo
<sergio-movil> Vamos a ver como nos va con eso
<viperhoot> esperemos que bien :)
<viperhoot> tu que novedades? todo te va en orden ?
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<JoseeAntonioR> alguien tiene idea de donde conseguir un ebook?
<JoseeAntonioR> necesito bajarme cuentos peruanos de ventura garcia calderon D:
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana tengo control de lectura
<sergio-movil> Por torrents creo
<viperhoot> si buscas archivos epub , en epugratis.me hay un montón, fácil ese
<sergio-movil> Buen link
<sergio-movil> Bueno me voy a descansar
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquiera :P
<sergio-movil> Nos vemos muchachos
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, buenas noches, sergio-movil!
<viperhoot> sergio-movil: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: creo que con levantarte 5am es mas que suficiente
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: eso hago entonces :)
<JoseeAntonioR> si quieres que este despierto avisas
<viperhoot> descuida, igual cualquier novedad te aviso a uno hora más pasable :P
<JoseeAntonioR> igual avisas que yo estoy despierto desde las 6
<JoseeAntonioR> mas bien, anda mandando un correo a canonical@btstravel.be con tu traveller profile
<JoseeAntonioR> cosa que llamas y le dices aqui tienes mi traveller profile
<viperhoot> si ya lo mandé todo junto
<viperhoot> en un mismo mail la recomendación de vuelo, la sugerencia del caj-lim y el traveler profile
<viperhoot> para no confundirlos más :P
<JoseeAntonioR> facil en la madrugada te responde
<JoseeAntonioR> igual toca llamar
<viperhoot> esperemos que si
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sabes algo de frances?
<viperhoot> oui
<viperhoot> naaa
<viperhoot> la verdad nada
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> tu crees que sea muy necesario ?
<viperhoot> pero tengo cuatro muy buenos amigos franceses que con gusto me ayudarían en lo que necesito
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> digo porque Kazusa habla frances
<JoseeAntonioR> pero nah, yo se frances en cualquier eventualidad
<viperhoot> cool !
<viperhoot> ayudas en caso se pueda pasear ahí
<JoseeAntonioR> ook :)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: preguntas, sabes como deshabilitar algunos escritorios virtuales?
<JoseeAntonioR> te refieres a los workspaces?
<viperhoot> ajá
<JoseeAntonioR> ni idea
<JoseeAntonioR> simplemente no los uses?
<viperhoot> de los 4 predeterminados, bajarlos, por ejemplo a 2
<viperhoot> es que estoy por instalar ubuntu en una compu de gama baja
<viperhoot> y eso salva algo de ram
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> ni idea
<viperhoot> ok, a buscar será
<JoseeAntonioR> :O, hay muchos tipos de comida!
<viperhoot> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> en air france
<JoseeAntonioR> uno puede elegir entre varios tipos de comida
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: muy sacado de los pelos si llamo a las 7am hora de allá?
<JoseeAntonioR> intenta
<JoseeAntonioR> eso te iba a decir
<viperhoot> acabo de leer, y empiezan a las 8am :/
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<JoseeAntonioR> una horita mas
<JoseeAntonioR> y ya no madrugas
<viperhoot> creo que mejor
<viperhoot> fue
<viperhoot> voy a jatear un par de horas
<viperhoot> plan 2am llamo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ahi regreso o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: i'm here, llamaste?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que dijo kazusa?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: cómo vas?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> y vos?
<viperhoot> también
<viperhoot> ya me confirmaron los vuelos ;_
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> cada vez menos cosas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, exxcelente
<SergioMeneses> q le dijeron?
<viperhoot> basicamente les proporcioné toda la info necesaria en un sólo mail
<viperhoot> la recomendación de vuelo
<viperhoot> las fechas
<viperhoot> el profile traveler
<viperhoot> y un requerimiento especial de cubrir un vuelo local
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ellos leyeron al fin su email?
<SergioMeneses> o q es eso del mail?
<viperhoot> si, lo leyeron
<viperhoot> pero tuve que llamar para que lo revisen pronto
<viperhoot> kazusa es súper buena gente
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: tienes el archivo del traveler profile? te convendría llenarlo y enviarlo todo en un sólo mal para que acelere y no se confunda en algo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, veo y q es el requerimiento especial?
<viperhoot> jejeje es que yo vivo en Cajamarca (a 800Km al norte de Lima aprox.) y les pedí que me agreguen esa ruta de vuelo. Cajamarca - Lima.
<viperhoot> normal dijeron :)
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> pero alla no hay aeropuerto?
<viperhoot> si, pero no internacional, sólo vuelos locales
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> dato interesante
<viperhoot> Tampoco es que mi ciudad sea enorme :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si supongo, pero no es capital del estado?
<SergioMeneses> o de la provincia?
<viperhoot> Si, pero sólo tiene vuelos interiores y a Galápagos creo :(
<viperhoot> obligado ir a Lima primero.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, veo ahora ellos no tomaban en cuenta tu ciudad de origen?
<SergioMeneses> pues en el formulario, uno pone la ciudad de origen o residencia actual, no?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, pero yo no recordaba cual puse :/ en el de summit.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> yo si puse mi ciudad
<SergioMeneses> igual tener en cuenta
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ahora que le falta?
<viperhoot> que marianna mande todos los papeles que le solicité y luego ir a la embajada la otra semana para la entrevista
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<viperhoot> y ya ! :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> y esperar a que te den la visa
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> lastima que nxvl no valla =/
<viperhoot> qué será de su vida, hace lustros que no charlamos
<nxvl> trabajando como una mula
<nxvl> :(
<viperhoot> nxvl: uhh paciencia y buen humor.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, nxvl el trabajo es un mal necesario tristemente
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajajaja tristemente
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, por eso ando pensando seriamente en trabajar en la parte educativa
<SergioMeneses> asi seguir estudiando y investigando
<SergioMeneses> aqui no se gana mucho pero seria lo que me mas me gustaria
<viperhoot> y en parte te da algo más de tiempo libre
<SergioMeneses> mas o menos
<xander21c> Holas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos! como va todo¿?
<JoseeAntonioR> bien, viendo unas cosas de asientos
<JoseeAntonioR> como van las cosas por alla?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien aunque me la he pasado bastante ocupado
<SergioMeneses> que asientos? el viaje?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy viendo de conseguir los mejores asientos, cortesia de seatexpert.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero ya no los habian reservado?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, pero el numero se puede cambiar ;)
<SergioMeneses> aaaa ok
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-11
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hoy hable con chris y me dijo que él hacia lo de los pasajes por email
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero demora mucho mas
<JoseeAntonioR> como en usa no necesitan visa, no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seguro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno lo de los pasajes los puede ver online, no? o Marianna envia algo de eso en los papeles?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: los papeles se tienen que enviar por correo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por eso, ella envia algo de los pasajes?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<SergioMeneses> veo
<JoseeAntonioR> asdf, consegui asientos premium!
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, rayos, si, son asientos sin ninguno adelante!
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> son como 16 horas de viaje JoseeAntonioR  =/
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> mejor aun ;)
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> a por los asientos.. pero aun asi me parece super largo
<JoseeAntonioR> si, de todos modos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuando tenga su vuelo, entre a seatexpert.com
<JoseeAntonioR> y elija los mejores asientos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, gracias por la ayuda! :D
<SergioMeneses> ando virtualizando pero ash toca recompilar el kernel de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> vbox aveces me saca lo peorcito
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR trata de elegir asientos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vas junto a dante?
<SergioMeneses> osea "next to"
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> +1
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero ver como se hace para elegir asientos de vuelos dentro de europa, no deja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero lo mas largo del viaje es de aqui a europa
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos, dos horas de sueño ayudan :P
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> yo casi no duermo cuando viajo
 * JoseeAntonioR se acostumbrara al horario desde antes
<JoseeAntonioR> el primer dia a levantarse a las 6am hora cph
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso sera complejo
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> ustedes van y me buscan a la habiatacion
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> puedo hacer eso :P
<SergioMeneses> knocking my door
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> esta bien, creo que tocara hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio... el celular actua como despertador
<SergioMeneses> era molestando
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien existe la wake-up call :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, llegamos el sabado que hariamos el domingo? saldriamos a conocer?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: exacto, o a apoyar a AV
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me parece bien ambas
<SergioMeneses> no tendria problemas
<SergioMeneses> podriamos tambien salir un rato
<SergioMeneses> porque entre semana no creo
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, dinner time!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok enjoy it!
<SergioMeneses> llego viperhoot shhhh
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<viperhoot> jajaja qué hablan?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jose anda mirando algo de los tiquetes
<viperhoot> ah
<SergioMeneses> de los asientos para ser mas especifico
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ya separaste vuelo ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ando en las vueltas del pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> sin eso no puedo completar el registro
<viperhoot> uhhh, a apurarse !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en esas ando
<SergioMeneses> esta semana sale eso!!!
<viperhoot> suerte :)
<viperhoot> aquí también es hora de cena, ya regreso en unos minutos ;)
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: en el vuelo de ida a europa he conseguido asiento en fila 19, con espacio para los pies adelante (no tenemos asiento adelante)
<viperhoot> jajajajajaja
<viperhoot> al decir tenemos te refieres a mi también ?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<viperhoot> cool !!!
 * viperhoot ya de por si sabe que JoseeAntonioR es su ayuda inestimable
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias a ti mas bien
<JoseeAntonioR> parece que no habra nada que firmar, puedo viajar "solo"
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: que falta, directo al chekin ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: falta la visa
<viperhoot> con los vuelos quería decir :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, entonces si, completo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cómo así puedes viajar solo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo 15! \o/
<viperhoot> ahora que lo mencionas, yo tengo un primo que un par de veces ha viajado solo
<viperhoot> pero creo que encargan a una aeromoza se siente a su lado todo el tiempo, recontra winner
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<viperhoot> hay una disposición que acepta a mayores de 15 o algo así ?
<JoseeAntonioR> a partir de los 15
<JoseeAntonioR> Si el menor viaja solo en un vuelo internacional
<JoseeAntonioR>     Adolescentes de 15 a 17 años
<JoseeAntonioR>     El servicio de acompañamiento también está a disposición de los adolescentes de 15 a 17 años que viajan solos, previa solicitud. Este servicio es opcional y de pago. En función de la distancia, los gastos de acompañamiento varían entre 50 € y 90 € por trayecto.
<viperhoot> que bueno
<SergioMeneses> jajaja le toca a JoseeAntonioR ir con la aeromoza! jejeje winer
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi no me toca :P
<viperhoot> una preocupación menos :)
<SergioMeneses> eso es bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: mañana llamo a Marianna para preguntarle de los papeles
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: porfa que habla en mi nombre que también me los tramite, ya sólo faltaría eso
<viperhoot> ya tengo una constancia de mi universidad también
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, le digo que lo tuyo es ams urgente
<viperhoot> tengo unos problemas con la chamba que no me quieren soltar :/
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo que sacar del colegio
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch!
<viperhoot> ahí tengo que lucharla un rato, pero pienso que podré
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, y que tiene que ver la constancia de la universidad?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ↑↑↑
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: es un requisito para el trámite de visa aquí
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, veo
<viperhoot> que rápido se tiene que tramitar todo :S
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, demasiado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en colombia tambien piden, si le dije
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la constancia de estudios?
<SergioMeneses> si eres estudiante si
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya saco la cita en la embajada?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> yo si
<JoseeAntonioR> el tambien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para cuando le dieron la cita?
<JoseeAntonioR> 24/09
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> y cuanto se demora el tramite?
<JoseeAntonioR> 7 dias creo
<viperhoot> yo también, de mi es la otra semana nada más :S
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: vas disfrazado de gente o ropa habitual? :P
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> neh valla semiformal
<SergioMeneses> osea jean y camisa de vestir
<SergioMeneses> vestir = de botones
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo iria disfrazado de gente
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no tan de gente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> puede ser un semiformal pienso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje valla como si fuera a dictar clase
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere comprar un luggage tag
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot les interesan los dinosaurios?
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi si
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: en especial el filosoraptor !
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, bored!
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot vean este especial http://youtu.be/hSgaW1mkwKE
<viperhoot> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> interesting
<viperhoot> pobre sauro poseidón :(
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot,  that's evolution!
<SergioMeneses> un animal de 200toneladas! o0
<viperhoot> bueno eso si, interesante
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos vemos luego
<SergioMeneses> que descansen
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> esta semana actualizo tambien a quental
<SergioMeneses> ya baje la iso
<JoseeAntonioR> quantal*
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: alguna idea de que se necesite para el viaje? aparte de red bull, algo que sea comprable en ebay
<viperhoot> yo basicamente necesitaré un chip de datos prepagado allá
 * JoseeAntonioR too
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: crees que haya algo de tiempo para pasear?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: de todos modos, todas las noches hay eventos sociales, espero que el loco organice algo
<viperhoot> para ir pensando un pequeño tour
<viperhoot> quería ir a Malmo, pero lo veo complicado :/
<JoseeAntonioR> tiempo de cph?
<viperhoot> ahora son 4:07 am
<JoseeAntonioR> tiempo de cph a malmo
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> está a 10km
<viperhoot> no pasa de los 30min pienso
<viperhoot> por lo que leo es igual de turística de cph
<JoseeAntonioR> ya veremos alla
<viperhoot> tampoco estamos para gustitos :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> recordar que a diario terminamos sesiones a las 6
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: http://goo.gl/maps/7gKv7
<viperhoot> inicia 9am no?
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> el primer dia a estar abajo 6:45, empiezan actividades a las 7:15
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> por cierto ya te registraste en eventbrite?
<JoseeAntonioR> ayer :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ese es el ticket, "constancia de pago de entrada del evento"
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> lo hago ahora
<viperhoot> quería que me ayudes con las fechas de llegada, pero ya los tengo claro :
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: dime, dime
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cual es el arrival flight number? AF 1050 ?
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<viperhoot> ya tienes roommate? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nada, estaba pensando que tu podias ser
<viperhoot> ahi te pongo entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> representamos a canonical ?
<viperhoot> o le pongo como individual ?
<JoseeAntonioR> individual
<JoseeAntonioR> eres sponsored delegate
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no eres canonical employee
 * viperhoot no se acuerda la talla de su ropa
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> fijate
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Do you need an early check-in time? (If yes, please provide a time HH:MM) ?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo puse...
<viperhoot> qué hora sería?
<JoseeAntonioR> 27-Oct 19:00
<viperhoot> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si o no que kazusa es super buena gente
<viperhoot> muy buena persona, súper servicial
<viperhoot> basicamente me dio una respuesta magistral: No se preocupe, haré lo imposible por coordinar su viaje con josé antonio. :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: puedes checar que todo esté en orden? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/785916/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202012-09-10%2021%3A35%3A02.png
<viperhoot> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/785916/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202012-09-10%2021%3A36%3A16.png
<JoseeAntonioR> todo parece bien
<JoseeAntonioR> veamos la segunda parte
<JoseeAntonioR> cambia suomen suurlahetysto por Finland Embassy
<viperhoot> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> y borra el (5. kerros)
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> en dietary requirements pon none
<viperhoot> errrr ya se mandó
<viperhoot> x/
<JoseeAntonioR> se puede cambiar
<JoseeAntonioR> si te registraste, claro (espero que lo hayas hecho)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> si, al mismo tiempo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ya, inicia sesion, y en my orders le das edit order
<JoseeAntonioR> o view
<JoseeAntonioR> y luego edit ;)
<viperhoot> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: aviso que tu nick va mas grande que tu nombre
<viperhoot> cómo asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> en el name badge
<viperhoot> ah, pero normal creo
<viperhoot> ahora toca registrarse en launchpad
<viperhoot> veamos
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: esa es la parte mas simple :P
<viperhoot> oye si tenemos un día para pasear :P
<viperhoot> el primero, aunque matados matados se puede salir
<JoseeAntonioR> el primer dia a base de red bull no mas
<viperhoot> jajaj si
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en launchpad dejaste las fechas tal cual no?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> asi es
<JoseeAntonioR> es del summit nada mas
<viperhoot> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: toma nota: per diem para almuerzo 15, para cena 28
<viperhoot> me pregunto cuantos hispanohablantes irán
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: como es con las comidas, tu compras y ellos al final te desembolsan como con la movilidad?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pienso que el hotel debe aceptar euros sin problemas
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a que te refieres?
<JoseeAntonioR> tu no tienes que pagar nada al hotel, a menos que quieras comprar algo
<viperhoot> no no, me refiero a que por eso nos pusieron precios en euros
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> pero el resto del mundo
<viperhoot> seguramente tienen listados sus precios en euros allí y los acepten sin problemas
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero es carisimo
<JoseeAntonioR> es uno de los mejores hoteles de copenhagen, por no decir el mejor
<viperhoot> creo que la corona vale más.
<JoseeAntonioR> 1 DKK = 0.1342 EUR
<viperhoot> pero bueno, si salgo a comprar algo será un problema porque la visa que tengo hará el cambio de dolares a euros a coronas, con el debido coste de transacción :(
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, cierto
<JoseeAntonioR> mejor efectivo no mas
<viperhoot> tú como haras?
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo ni la mas minima ide
<JoseeAntonioR> a
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> no me habia puesto a pensar
<JoseeAntonioR> pero facil aceptan ambos, con un tipo de cambio que no conviene, claro
<JoseeAntonioR> :O, en soles! http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Denmark&displayCurrency=PEN
<viperhoot> ni para comprar cosas así por así
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> es carito
<viperhoot> 19 solsitos ena chelita ayayay
<JoseeAntonioR> en lata :P
<JoseeAntonioR> en botella 4.86 :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ah no, es una pinta de medio litro, en restaurante
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> por ahi tendremos que buscar a la casera
<viperhoot> para mi que en ese hotel las cosas andan el triple
<JoseeAntonioR> de todas maneras
<JoseeAntonioR> es hotel pituco, como le gusta a Mark
<viperhoot> jajaja seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: puedes averiguarte cuanto es en metro desde CDG a la torre?
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> no carga la web :S
<viperhoot> www.m.dk
<JoseeAntonioR> CDG es Charles de Gaulle
<JoseeAntonioR> francia
<viperhoot> ahhh
<viperhoot> perdón
<viperhoot> es que justo estaba hablando con mi hermano y me dijo, ese hotel es una torre
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> a ver, déjame ver
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si, el hotel es una torre
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, son dos
<viperhoot> encontré este sitio, pero no entiendo nada :S http://www.ratp.fr/en/ratp/c_20586/tous-les-titres-et-tarifs/
<viperhoot> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<viperhoot> a ver, ahora busco bien bien
<viperhoot> http://www.ratp.fr/plan-interactif/carteidf.php?lang=es :P
<viperhoot> no tengo ni idea de donde queda cada cosa
<JoseeAntonioR> ya ubique el aeropuerto
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no la torre
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: este es: http://www.paris.es/rer
<viperhoot> no hay un metro que lleve directo desde el aeropuerto
<viperhoot> lo más rápido/confiable es taxi
<viperhoot> 50 eurasos
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, ya ni modo
<viperhoot> aunque si
<viperhoot> la linea B del metro si :P
<viperhoot> diré el tren
<viperhoot> http://www.paris.es/imagenes/plano-rer-paris-mini.png  toda la B2
<viperhoot> B3
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm
<JoseeAntonioR> la veo bien dificil :S
<JoseeAntonioR> mas nos demoraremos en transporte que nada
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, creo que en 5 a dormir
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana hay que hacer una llamadita a UK
<viperhoot> hehehe ok
<viperhoot> me pasas la voz cualquier cosa
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<viperhoot> también ya fugo
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, welcome to the jungle!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, me aparecio un inconvniente
<SergioMeneses> me puso el viaje en duda
<SergioMeneses> :S
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: uyyyy que pasó ?!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, un pequeño problema que espero solucionar entre hoy y mañana
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: cosas con el trabajo?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot,  pues tiene que ver un poco con el trabajo y un poco con la familia
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: suerte, ojalá no termine complicando :/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, i hope so
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: aqui parece que ya está todo, sólo queda esperar que me manden algunos documentos de allá y  todo listo
<viperhoot> con el papeleo como vas?
<viperhoot> quizá podrías ir adelantando cosas que no requieran número del pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya hable con mariana para llegar el sabado
<SergioMeneses> ya tengo todo creo
<SergioMeneses> me falta el registro
<viperhoot> que bueno
<viperhoot> sabes si algún otro hispanohablante estará por allí
<SergioMeneses> y una vez registrado hacer la vuelta de los papeles
<viperhoot> con suerte y hasta se podría hacer una reuna de LoCos de este lado del mundo.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hay que averiguar si va a ir alguien mas, en la uds pasada fue paco molinero
<SergioMeneses> claro creo que si
<SergioMeneses> nos podriamos reunir en algo informal
<viperhoot> o incluso formal
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, depende si encontramos el espacio :)
<viperhoot> se pueden propone algo en la agenda
<SergioMeneses> depende si encontramos la gente suficiente
<SergioMeneses> se puede hacer algo.. deja y averiguo quienes van :D
<viperhoot> ya encontré alguien más de colombia que va ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: https://launchpad.net/~ellisrubio
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, raro... no es miembro de uco
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no lo conozco... como lo contactaste?
<viperhoot> no lo contacté, aparece en la lista de attendes: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo decia porque hay no aparecen las nacionalidades
<SergioMeneses> o como lo filtro?
<viperhoot> ah, a punta de nombre nomás jajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo mejor es enviar email a la lista de uds o de loco-contacts
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jeje deja me encargo de eso ;)
<viperhoot> hay que ver
<viperhoot> porque si se podría reservar un espacio/hora para ello ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hay que ver que hacemos el sabado que llegamos o el domingo
<viperhoot> yo lo primero dormir 15 min, tomarme dos latas de redbull y salir a pasear, que creo que no habrá otro momento
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja pienso algo parecido
<viperhoot> ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, podriamos solicitar un espacio
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no andas trabajando hoy?
<viperhoot> a esta hora no
<viperhoot> estoy en la universidad ;)
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, salgo a comer! nos hablamos al rato
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa andamos en contacto
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: listo, mucha suerte ! o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy hay mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> tratando de solucionar un problemilla para poder viajar
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, que paso?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, un problema en el trabajo... S:
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en estos dias espero solucionarlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, andan buscando ayudantes para el ubuntu-server-guide
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que si
<JoseeAntonioR> uuh eso puede encajar con uno de nuestros proyectos
<JoseeAntonioR> bbi 20
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> me avisas cuando llegues
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: back]
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy a ver si aplico para lo del server-guide
<SergioMeneses> que proyecto dices?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-12
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: oops, disculpeme, se me fue el internet
<JoseeAntonioR> el ubuntu learning project
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo me cai tambien
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<SergioMeneses> yo lo habia escuchado antes, el proyecto
<SergioMeneses> lyz esta alli?
<SergioMeneses> o seria leandro
<SergioMeneses> alguien me comento algo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lyz
<JoseeAntonioR> es un proyecto que estamos tratando de revivir
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me apunto si necesitan una mano
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, gracias!
<SergioMeneses> pues andaba mirando lo de la guia-server
<SergioMeneses> ya q pues trabajo con servidores
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<viperhoot> marianna no manda nada aún :/
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot!
<JoseeAntonioR> paciencia, ten en cuenta que la llame a las 4:30pm hora UK
<JoseeAntonioR> salen 6pm
<viperhoot> entiendo
<viperhoot> espero tener noticias pronto que ya me entra miedito por lo poco que falta
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mandan por overnight
<JoseeAntonioR> en todo caso
<JoseeAntonioR> pero le diste tu direccion o la de tu hermano?
<viperhoot> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<viperhoot> si :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ella recibe la info en el mail de events canonical no?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<viperhoot> nunca la he contactado a su mail personal
<viperhoot> ah entonces todo en orden
<JoseeAntonioR> yo siempre le mando a marianna.raffaele@canonical.com
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no se puede enviar todo eso simplemente con un pdf ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> como que con un pdf
<viperhoot> por email, los documentos
<JoseeAntonioR> no, tienen que ser fisicos
<JoseeAntonioR> y algunas cosas son firmadas por ella
<viperhoot> eso lo complica :/
<viperhoot> a seguir esperando nada más
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ella estaba esperando respuesta a una cosilla que le pregunte para mandar todo de una sola
<JoseeAntonioR> pero ya le dije que no se preocupe por eso
<viperhoot> qué era/
<viperhoot> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> el contacto en caso de emergencia
<JoseeAntonioR> y su manager no le respondia
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no es tan urgente
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: entre los documentos que se necesitan no le he pedido la del punto 10 de los requisitos
<JoseeAntonioR> punto 10... es?
<viperhoot> 10. Pruebas de recursos Financieros de la institución o personas que van a correr con los gastos de viajey/o estadía.
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, yo tampoco
<viperhoot> es que no sé hasta qué punto eso lo ofrezcan
<JoseeAntonioR> ya mucho roche ya
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> no habrá una web donde encontrar los estados financieros de canonical ?
<viperhoot> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, wikileaks?
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, me muero de nervios porque los papeles no lleguen
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: nop, no encuentro nada que se le parezca a ese punto de los requisitos
<viperhoot> jajaja ni me lo digas, yo estoy a menos de una semana !!!
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi me quedan dos todavia
<JoseeAntonioR> tu estas a una semana exacto
<viperhoot> :S
<viperhoot> hora de dormir aquí
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos mañana ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pong!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como vamos?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: me han llegado unos mail que ni me imaginaba :O !
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que llego?
<viperhoot> eso me pasa por tantas direcciones de correo desorganizadas
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: de marianna nada aún
<viperhoot> te reenvio algo que te puede interesar
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: mas tardecin le mando un correo diciendo que me avise cuando mande los papeles
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hasta estoy pensando en reprogramar la cita :S
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: por lo de los papeles?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si
<SergioMeneses> hello guys!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo le dire a marianna mañana que me lo mande como extremely urgent
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: y por que a mi no me llegan ese tipo de correos? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :( *
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en teoría a mi tampoco, recién me enteré de que me llegó hoy jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<SergioMeneses> todo por extremadamente urgente!
<SergioMeneses> mejor dicho sin esos papeles no llegan en dos dias ya no vamos
 * SergioMeneses habla en plural
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, claro, es que yo no soy de apesol
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cualquier cosa que sepa que te pueda interesar te lo reeenvío, son mensajes internos de apesol
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo solucionado? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo sabia de ese partner que vino
<JoseeAntonioR> me aviso que venia
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no tenia idea ara que
 * viperhoot se enteró MUY tarde
<viperhoot> :(
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no quieres dar una charla en Lima ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, en donde, por que, cuando, a que hora
 * viperhoot ve que hay un montón de invitaciones a ubunut-pe y se golpe la cabeza por no leer antes
<viperhoot> ay te reenvío otro
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot pues relativo... como le comentaba a dante me toca viajar a la capital
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> asi que nada... mas aburrido
<JoseeAntonioR> y Michael no me comunico nada
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: dile que ya teniamos esa invitacion y estamos en coordinacion
 * viperhoot no me creo que canonical fue platinum partner en un evento en perú y yo ni me enteré de nada
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lol
<SergioMeneses> eso aqui seria noticia
<SergioMeneses> y eso que evento fue?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cuando, donde? por que no me avisaron antes?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hasta se vinieron trabajadores a dictar algo creo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: el evento ya paso?
<viperhoot> así parece
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no ha habido ningun canonical day en el peru
<viperhoot> espera
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> pasa el link
<viperhoot> parece que aúno no se ha concretado
<viperhoot> pero ya está la financiación de canonical, así que se va a realizar si o sí
<viperhoot> toy mandando un mail para que me den más detalles
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cc me
<viperhoot> claro
<SergioMeneses> y yo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si viene a peru se puede hacer
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no se a lo mejor el otro año
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: quiero planear un UDS en peru, podemos aprovechar la oportunidad para esto
<viperhoot> ala
<viperhoot> tu crees que se contará con una logística para ello ?
<viperhoot> no me quiero imaginar que es estar en los zapatos de marianna
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, creo que esta vez nos toca estar en ese lugar
<JoseeAntonioR> asi que di, el council de ubuntu peru, en especial yo, me ofrezco a organizarlo conjuntamente con ellos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: claro, estoy esperando que me pase algo más de info nada más
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, listo
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<SergioMeneses> uds machupichu \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> uds lima!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno
 * JoseeAntonioR no tendria que viajar, una semana sin clases! yay
<SergioMeneses> al fin que paso con el campus-party?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2012/Perú/Lima/APESOL aquí hay algo de lo que no me enteré en absoluto.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero que pasa que no se enteran de nada!
<SergioMeneses> :S
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: lol, así parece que.
<SergioMeneses> y aparecen ustedes como apoyo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, recontra FAIL
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo si sabia, ayer michael me mando el correo
<viperhoot> y en la web oficial si aparecemos como confirmados.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Michael confirmo
<SergioMeneses> mi internet esta relentooooooooo
<viperhoot> es en 3 días, como que lo anunciamos en la lista creo
<JoseeAntonioR> es un lio el que apesol no pueda mandar un mail a council@ubuntu-pe.org para coordinar esas cosas, se harian mar rapidos
<JoseeAntonioR> s/mar rapidos/mas rapido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero que los contacten por la lista general
<SergioMeneses> no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> lo que si veo grave es la desinformacion
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para organizacion de eventos deberia ser por el interno, para que no se hagan lios por algunas cosillas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: +1, yo ni enterado porque no soy de apesol, y si es que dante no lee el mail no se sabe de nada
<SergioMeneses> yo dentro de 8 dias tengo q ir a Ibague a dar un taller de gnu/linux
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot http://youtu.be/D3niKXbHQUo
<SergioMeneses> excelente opcion
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: igual ya hice que todo se reenvie a mi mail de ubuntu-pe , cualquier cosa te informo al instante
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_: todo listo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: genial, aunque yo lo uso desde reminna
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: cool ! aunque siempre usé teamviewer, será cosa de probarlo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, casi no us tv prefiero usar vnc
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: +1
<viperhoot> es que todos en mi chamba usan teamviewer :S
<viperhoot> presión mata decisión :/
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ahora falta que de la nada Marianna se aparezca en el peru a organizar el evento, y nos toque las puertas con los papeles
<SergioMeneses> como los upa-lumpa
 * SergioMeneses se imagina a viperhoot como upa-lumpa
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: en mi salón le decimos a un compa upa-lumpa, es idéntico !
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: eso estaría muy sacado de los pelos.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, epic-fail
<SergioMeneses> de momento no se ha organizado el primer uds en este lado del mundo
<SergioMeneses> esperemos a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pronto, y sera en peru
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: puede ser una posibilidad, porque que yo sepa marianna esta en todos estos temas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una vez le dije a pablo de hacerlo en argentina
<SergioMeneses> pero eso como q no prospero
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en uruguay tienen a Martin Albisetti, del CC
<SergioMeneses> Martin es de argentina
<SergioMeneses> segun recuerdo
<viperhoot> Que se haga en Ecuador entonces, lo políticamente correcto |m|
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lol
<JoseeAntonioR> Martin no es de Uruguay? D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://launchpad.net/~beuno
<SergioMeneses> no, él es de Ar
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, argentina entonces
<SergioMeneses> me acuerdo por la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> :)
<nxvl_> JoseeAntonioR: huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_: para el martes
<nxvl_> al final parece q lo movemos para el jueves
<nxvl_> pero si
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_: muchos exitos :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl_, esta entre nosotros
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ubuconla en peru para el 2015?
<SergioMeneses> esa puede ser otra opcion
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si es que ustedes quieren, me puedo dar un dia libre de la universidad
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ↑↑↑
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ah¿?
<SergioMeneses> en e 2015 ya estas en l u?
<SergioMeneses> la universidad?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<viperhoot> optimismo sobre todo
<viperhoot> lol
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuconla.org/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, mmm.. =/
<viperhoot> jajajaja bromeaba ;)
<viperhoot> ya de por si tienes un lugar donde quedarte en el hipotetico caso que se realizara ;)
<SergioMeneses> la ubuconla del 2013 es en uy
<SergioMeneses> deberiamos ir
<viperhoot> la ventaja de ar-uy es lo cerca que se encuentran
<viperhoot> y el trabajo entre dos países es más comprometido/responsable
<viperhoot> creo, claro
<JoseeAntonioR> pero la cosa es el pasaje
<JoseeAntonioR> quien lo paga? :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa eso si es de cada quien
<SergioMeneses> en el 2014 será en colombia
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: 2015 en peru
<JoseeAntonioR> queda decidido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<viperhoot> me avisan para asistir al hangout lol
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, w?
<viperhoot> no creo que me alcancen los billete$ para tanto viaje cada año jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> señores me retirare...
<SergioMeneses> empezo a llover como si se fuera a acabar el mundo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: suerte ! o/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :)
<viperhoot> también es hora de salir por aquí
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-13
<SergioMeneses> I'm backkkk
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, SergioMeneses! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por aqui a chekar algo
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<JoseeAntonioR> escuchando unas cosillas :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<SergioMeneses> musica, videos, tv, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una pregunta, vos dejas el pc prendido todo el tiempo o como haces para permanecer siempre como conectado¿?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: znc
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-14
<M1L0> buenas..
<M1L0> SergioMeneses Hola o/
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola a todos!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> todo en relativo orden
<viperhoot> marianna me envió un pdf con la carta de invitación, por mientras
<viperhoot> me dijo que me enviaba la reserva de hoteles y el seguro tan pronto como pueda
<JoseeAntonioR> me mando el mismo mail
<viperhoot> me preocupa eso :/
<JoseeAntonioR> si llegara
<JoseeAntonioR> es por courier, no serpost
<JoseeAntonioR> si lo manda el viernes sobrado, puede llegar aca el sabado o el lunes maximo
<viperhoot> ojalá ojalá
<viperhoot> le aclaraste que llegue de ambos a ti cierto ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ella me dijo eso
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: a mi no me ha comentado eso, pero si ya te dijo eso, ni para contradecirla
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me dijo por tlf
<JoseeAntonioR> se disculpo tambien por no responder, habia estado super ocupada
<viperhoot> bueno
<viperhoot> a estar pendiente nomás
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> ya no hay de otra
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cambio de cliente?
<viperhoot> si, tuve que reiniciar por aquí :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR esta super emocionado y ya quiere que sea octubre
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> eso si
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: estuve averiguando y el hotel ofrece alquiler de bicis |m|
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> precio?
<viperhoot> eso no averigùé
<viperhoot> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> pero igual mejor en metro
<JoseeAntonioR> tenemos estacion ahi mismo
<viperhoot> lo decía por si había opción de pasear
<viperhoot> que mejor manera :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero ver el tamaño de los cuartos aprox
<viperhoot> ni idea el tipo de habitación que toca
<JoseeAntonioR> medium room
<JoseeAntonioR> 24-27 m2
<JoseeAntonioR> aceptable
<viperhoot> muy aceptable
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Sabes si Marianna enviara ese documento del ultimo punto?
<viperhoot> Un PDF que no se encontraba en el enlace.
<viperhoot> a dormir por aquí, ya nos leemos mañana ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos! como va todo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien, en clases de IT, pero estoy demasiado aburrido
<JoseeAntonioR> como van las cosas por alla?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues ando haciendo unas actualizaciones para una aplicacion pero nada interesante :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: arreglo lo del pasaporte?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando en eso
<SergioMeneses> no es el pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> es el trabajo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, espero que todo se solucione
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si hoy soluciono eso
<SergioMeneses> mejor dicho en la tarde se si voy o no
<JoseeAntonioR> hoy estuve sonando que estaba en el uds, al final me pasee por todo Dinamarca y no asisti a ninguna sesion ni evento social D:
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo ira bien :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> me recuerda a una imagen q puse en fb
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-15
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, viperhoot
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me acabo de dar cuenta de un detalle
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: dame un min
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, aviso que no tienes cloak
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: tienes razón
<viperhoot> pero es raro
<viperhoot> no me deja identificarme
<viperhoot> no están disponibles esos servicios sale :S
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Services are down! :)
<viperhoot> primera vez desde que uso irc
<JoseeAntonioR> en serio?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo lo veo cada mes :P
<viperhoot> jajaja si ?
<viperhoot> raro
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-09
<gmotell> hola a to
<gmotell> hola a todos
<jose> hola, gmotell
<gmotell> soy usuario de Ubuntu dede hace un año e buscado entre mis amigos usuarios de alguna distro de linux pero no encontre a nadie, mucha conversa siempre es sobre algun virus en su sietema
<jose> no que yo sepa
<gmotell> trato de explicar las ventajas de usar linux pero siempre hay resistencia en cambiar
<gmotell> el otro dia cree una memo usb con ubuntu y sin explicar lo puse en funcionamiento y todos aceptaron en probarlo
<jose> qué bueno :)
<gmotell> lo que quiero decir es que este metodo es facil de introducir
<gmotell> sin explicar y dejar que ellos solo lo descubran
<jose> me alegra que haya funcionado contigo
<gmotell> y despues ya se explica
<gmotell> creo que debemos hacer regalos de memos usb con linux
<jose> si es que deseas aportar con eso no tenemos problema alguno
<gmotell> donde queda el local
<jose> local de qué?
<gmotell> donde se reune la gente de ubuntu
<jose> somos una comunidad, no tenemos 'local'
<gmotell> cuando se realiza alguna convocatoria o reunion
<jose> lo hacemos por IRC
<gmotell> tengo que salir
<gmotell> buenas noches
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-12
<SergioMeneses> jose, ping
<jose> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> jose, necesito una ayuda
<jose> digame
<SergioMeneses> podrias cerrar la reunion q quedo abierta en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> por algun motivo no logro obtener op
<SergioMeneses> pero si puedo en #ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> =/
<jose> será porque son canales distintos?
<SergioMeneses> jose, solucionado
<SergioMeneses> no me acordaba del nick del q la abrio pero mujica ya lo hizo
<SergioMeneses> pero jose es q ChanServ no esta en ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> sera eso?
<jose> no, no tiene nada que ver
<jose> pero son canales distintos
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> claro tomo op con el nombre del canal q es
<SergioMeneses> ...esta raro
<SergioMeneses> bueno luego se revisa
<viperhoot> jose :/
<viperhoot> o/
<jose> hola hola!
<viperhoot> me contaron lo de tu carrera
<viperhoot> felicidades !!
<jose> gracias :)
<jose> recién estoy postulando, a ver qué sale
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> uhh
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> bueh
<jose> como postulo por tercio es más fácil, pero todavía me queda este año :)
<viperhoot> igual felicidades
<viperhoot> te quería preguntar
<viperhoot> hay un comando irc para modificar el nick /
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> quiero elegir uno más corto, pero no quiero perder el irc cloak de ubuntu
<jose> /nick nicknuevoaqui
<jose> y el cloak se aplica cada vez que inicias sesion con nickserv
<viperhoot> pero al cambiar de nick, no se pierde ?
<jose> no, todo va con la cuenta de nickserv
<jose> no con el nick
<viperhoot> genial
<viperhoot> lo cambio el finde entonces seguramente
<viperhoot> ya estoy por ir
<viperhoot> alguna novedad?
<viperhoot> jose: ahi nos leemos luego, el trabajo me persigue hasta en casa :(
<jose> oops, no me di cuenta :(
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-13
<desh501> Hola a todos !
<zerick> Hi
<jamesjedimaster> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2014-09-08
<juanca> buen día a todos
<juanca> necesito ayuda con respecto al uso de ubuntu
<juanca> recién lo instalé ahora y quiero instalar programas windows por mi trabajo
<juanca> alguien que pueda ayudarme
